# Six Weeks and Four Hurricanes Later



## Rangerdave (Oct 1, 2004)

To paraphrase Master Gamgee

Well, I'm back...

After all the unplesantness in central florida, this is the first time that both the electricity and the phone service decided to work at the same time.

I am still digging out and clearing debris from the storms so I will be spending much of my time away from the forum. but don't fret

RD is alive and doing fine.


See ya
RD


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 1, 2004)

*Have you seen the penguin man...*

We've been wondering where you've been for the last month and a half or so. Glad to see everything's alright.

P.S.: How come you're in Florida?


----------



## Talierin (Oct 2, 2004)

He's been in Florida for awhile! In fact we were plotting a little on maybe meeting when I was down there visiting Mac, but it didn't work out.

Btw Mac is fine in Ocala, generally the same story - power's back on, phone works, all they lost was a couple trees and a whole lotta leaves and branches, as far as I can tell


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 2, 2004)

Hope things get better down there for you RD!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 2, 2004)

Rangerdave said:


> RD is alive and doing fine.



Excellent! Most excellent!

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 2, 2004)

What about Turin? If mac is fine in Ocala, then Turin probably is too, since he lives there as well, but has anyone heard from him lately?


----------



## Talierin (Oct 2, 2004)

I'll ask mac tomorrow when he calls how mr t is doing


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 2, 2004)

Good to hear that RD and Mac are Ok. Hope all the clearing up is done soon.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 5, 2004)

I am so glad I live somewhere with no volcanoes, no hurricanes, no tornadoes, no earthquakes and no Spring tides that come through the front door. I think me and others like me should repent of moaning about our own 'bad weather'! Glad you're OK RangerDave and Mac, and hope you're all up and running again soon.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 6, 2004)

This is jolly great news indeed. 
I hope that all the hurricans are done now.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 6, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> I am so glad I live somewhere with no volcanoes, no hurricanes, *no tornadoes*, no earthquakes and no Spring tides that come through the front door. I think me and others like me should repent of moaning about our own 'bad weather'! Glad you're OK RangerDave and Mac, and hope you're all up and running again soon.


I don't want to worry you but I suggest you look at This site


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

Gothmog said:


> I don't want to worry you but I suggest you look at This site



As far as my research has taken me, I can report at this time that as of this writing (10-6-04), no hurricanes have ever been reported over land in Middle-earth.

Barley


----------



## Thorin (Oct 6, 2004)

My wife and I were vacationing in Orlando when Hurricane Frances hit (we're from the interior of British Columbia, Canada). We missed Charley by three days. We ended up in a hotel near Orlando International Airport for three days while the storm raged. Luckily, all the hurricane bands were swirling around us nailing Daytona and south of us. We got the tail end, Sunday, Sept 5 and it was a pretty good storm. Orlando got lucky.

It was a good vacation nonetheless as the hurricane only effected our last two days of vacation (though extending it to two more days due to the airport closing)

The hurricanes will not dampen my enthusiasm for vacationing in Florida, however....Just not end of August or in September.

I hope all is well with you, RD


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

Thorin said:


> ...We ended up in a hotel near Orlando International Airport for three days while the storm raged.



When I was young, back in the Jurassic Period (the 50s), I was stationed at Keesler Air Base in Biloxi, Mississippi for two years. The base is within a block's walk of the Gulf of Mexico, and we got our share of hurricanes blowing up out of the Gulf — phew!!!

I remember waterspouts, horizontal rain, purple multibranched lightning bolts, and thunder like cannonfire. I remember sand from the beach covering up highway 90 like snowdrifts. I remember that the planes they couldn't get into hangars had to be tied down to the tarmac with cables. I'm glad not to be living there any more!

Barley


----------

